# drinking / eating + thing



## kirakuni8

Olá, 

I was wondering if anything came between the verbs_ eating/drinking_ and the _food/drink_ in Portuguese.
Do you need any articles or anything like that?

For example:
I'm drinking water/milk/tea/coffee = Estou bebendo água / leite / chá / café. 
I'm eating cake/candy/pizza/chicken. = Estou comendo bolo / doces / pizza / frango. 

Obrigado de antemão,
Kirakuni8


----------



## Carfer

No, you don't, unless you refer to a specific food/drink : _'Estou bebendo* o* café que a mãe preparou', 'Estou comendo *o* bolo que comprei esta tarde', 'Estou comendo *o* doce que a minha irmã me ofereceu'_


----------



## kirakuni8

Oh okay, thank you so much !


----------



## Erick404

In Brazil at least, it is also comum to hear an undefinite article before the food/drink:

_Estou comendo um bolo.
Fui beber uma cerveja com meus amigos.
_
But it's informal and not used the whole time.


----------



## uchi.m

Erick404 said:


> In Brazil at least, it is also comum to hear an undefinite article before the food/drink:
> 
> _Estou comendo um bolo.
> Fui beber uma cerveja com meus amigos.
> _
> But it's informal and not used the whole time.


?
Só se for no Rio, então.


> Tô tomando coca
> Tô tomando água
> Tô tomando suco
> Tô tomando caipirinha
> 
> Tô comendo paçoca
> Tô comendo macarrão
> Tô comendo churrasco
> Tô comendo pamonha


----------



## Erick404

> Tô tomando coca
> Tô tomando água
> Tô tomando suco
> Tô tomando caipirinha
> 
> Tô comendo paçoca
> Tô comendo macarrão
> Tô comendo churrasco
> Tô comendo pamonha



Essas frases soam perfeitamente naturais para mim. Mas todas elas com _um/uma_ na frente também soariam. Não sei se é coisa do Rio, mas acredito que não apenas.


----------



## uchi.m

E se você estiver com muita fome? Você diria _estou comendo três paçocas_?


----------



## Audie

Erick404 said:


> Essas frases soam perfeitamente naturais para mim. Mas todas elas com _um/uma_ na frente também soariam. Não sei se é coisa do Rio, mas acredito que não apenas.


Pra mim também, que sou do Recife.





uchi.m said:


> E se você estiver com muita fome? Você diria _estou comendo três paçocas_?


Claro que não! Eu diria: 
"_Alô?  uchi? Depois eu te ligo de volta. Agora não dá pra conversar. Rapaz, tô  com tanta fome que comprei e tô comendo umas dezesseis ou dezessete  paçocas._"  

Sem brincadeira, Erick404 disse no post #4 que era comum pôr um artigo indefinido, não um numeral.


----------



## uchi.m

Dezessete paçocas? Vai parecer aqueles show de horror que passam nos canais a cabo, aqueles que o pessoal compete comida.

Aqui a gente não usa artigo indefinido, não.


----------



## Nonstar

E tem/tinha aquele jeito mais poético de falar: eu como do bolo, eu bebo da água. Dessa água eu não bebo!! 

_Comes do meu bolo e já vais embora? Tu es um cachorro magro!_(pa caramba)
............................................................................._Pancratius Morbidus - Poetans Memorians_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Aqui a gente não usa artigo indefinido, não.


Not even when you talk about beer? Would you never say _Ele foi __tomar uma cerveja com os amigos_? Anyway, to me, the indefinite article normally involves the idea of "a unit of or a serving of".

_Precisamos beber água para não morrermos de sede.
_Eu adoro tomar água de coco depois de correr._

Que sede! Vamos ali no quiosque comprar uma água?_ 
Encontra a gente aqui. A gente está tomando uma água de coco aqui perto do posto 6.


----------



## anaczz

Hoje vou comer uma macarronada e depois tomar um cafezinho coado na hora.


----------



## mglenadel

Comer dezessete paçocas é tentativa de suicídio. 

Quanto ao "um" ou "uma", não é sempre. É mais para definir uma ocasião especifica. "Eu gosto de comer feijoada" x "Eu quero comer uma feijoada."


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Not even when you talk about beer?


Tô tomando cerveja aqui com o pessoal.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Would you never say _Ele foi __tomar uma cerveja com os amigos_?


Nesse caso, sim, mas o OP perguntou I'm drinking beer, não he is drinking some beer with friends.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Hoje vou comer uma macarronada...


A serving of _macarronada_, maybe.


			
				anaczz said:
			
		

> ... e depois tomar um cafezinho coado na hora.


A type of _cafezinho_ or maybe even a serving of it.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Tô tomando cerveja aqui com o pessoal.
> Nesse caso, sim, mas o OP perguntou I'm drinking beer, não he is drinking some beer with friends.


Okay, then how would you say _I'm drinking some beer_?


----------



## uchi.m

Tô tomando cerveja

Desculpa, mas o _uma _não cabe aí, não.


----------



## mglenadel

Você toma uma de cada vez, não toma? Quando a patroa me liga perguntado onde estou eu sempre digo "tomando *uma* cerveja", porque eu, naquele momento, eu estou tomando uma só.


----------



## uchi.m

Ué, mas se tem várias pessoas na mesa, obviamente vão ter várias garrafas também e daí você não tá tomando só uma cerveja, mas sim várias; nem sempre da mesma garrafa. E você não bebe _uma _cerveja, você bebe _um volume_ de cerveja.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Mas cada um vai estar tomando uma de cada vez.


----------



## uchi.m

Não adianta não, não arredo o pé; num falo que nem ocês. _Eu tô tomando cerveja_ e pronto, acabou.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Será essa uma idiossincrasia sua ou uma característica do dialeto do interior de São Paulo? Você é do interior de São Paulo, certo?


----------



## uchi.m

Interior do Paraná.

Depois dessa lavagem cerebral toda, vou passar a colocar o _uma _no meio da cerveja. E até quando não for, durante a noite, no chuveiro e dirigindo o carro...


----------



## Nonstar

Depende um pouco. Se der tempo eu não tomo uma, mas várias. Tem que ser uma feijoada, porque mais de uma não cabe. 
Se você comeu torresmo e tava jóia, tem que falar: Nossa, (meu), tava comendo um torresmo, hmmm.


----------



## uchi.m

Nonstar said:


> Se você comeu torresmo e tava jóia, tem que falar: Nossa, (meu), tava comendo um torresmo, hmmm.


Mas aí não é qualquer torresmo, é _um _torresmo dos bons.

Tô comendo _uma _feijoada também não é qualquer feijoada, é uma feijoada gostosa.

Tô tomando _uma _cerveja também não é qualquer cerveja, é uma cerveja das boas.


----------

